# Led lights



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

I would like to get some opinions about led lights. I'm reading different forums and staff, but I can't really figure out what would be suitable for my set ups, I want something that will give me nice colours of the corals and wouldn't cot me a fortune.

First I'm looking to buy leds for my son's 29gallon biocube, he will probably wan to keep an anemone and some lps and softies. I was looking at the marinland reef capable since they not too expensive (on sale in mops now). Will they be suitable and give nice results or maybe I should add few buks and get something different?

Second I would like to invest in a leds for my 90 gallon tank it is the standard 90gal (48 by 18 b 24 high). I have some lps couple of sps and softies. For this tank I would like to get something really nice since it is my display tank in my living room, but I cant afford to pay $3000 for the vertex fixture. I was thinking or two marinlands reef capable the 36-48 inch or one 48-60 inch.
Or maybe someone can recommend other leds that have decent price.
Right now I'm running 8x54wats tek light.
Or mabe I should try the diy kits, but then I would really need some advice. Whcich kit to get for the 29 cube and even more which kit for the 90g and what colours, just blue and white or should I put one or more red or purple? Where is the best place to get the dyi kit and do I need anything else on top of the kit? And most important which will I need for the 29g and the 90g, any good place to order them? 

Thank you so much in advance
violet


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The ML LEDs will not give off enough light for the anem. LEDs that will give you the color, intensity and controllability will cost you no matter if you DIY or buy retail.

IMHO, wait at least a year, ideally 2-3years for the LED chipmakers to "catch-up" and create a suitable multichip LEDs for aquariums and specific spectrum bands. Cree is still the LED of choice but Bridgelux, Osram, SemiLED and others are catching up very quickly.

LED light systems in the Canadian market that have great support, customer service and cotrollability are Vertex, EcoTec and AI.

JM2C/E


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

I can go to couple hundreds now, but not couple of thousands


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

would this b good for the 29g nano?

http://www.aquastyleonline.com/products/Aquarium-24--LEDs--DIY-Dimmable-Kit.html


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

violet said:


> I can go to couple hundreds now, but not couple of thousands


Hey Violet,
I'm going the LED route, too.
SUM has the vertex LEDs, and they're pretty affordable.
You should check them out.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

violet said:


> would this b good for the 29g nano?
> 
> http://www.aquastyleonline.com/products/Aquarium-24--LEDs--DIY-Dimmable-Kit.html


That would be perfect for the 29g and it's the right price also. All you need to do is know how to do some light electrical work and you're ready to go!

If you need any help with a DIY I could help or i'm sure any of the other guys that have done it would help also.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

hmmm, fora little over $100, this is definitely viable. it beats those damn PC bulbs at 50 bux a pop!


will that aquastyle kit grow sps as well?



Let me know how it works out, whatever you choose for the biocube!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

i am happy with my aquastlye kit, i would suggest going with 6 purple(violet) 12 royal blues and 6 whites. I put 6 RB and 6 Violet on one dimmable strip and 6 RB and 6 white on the other, you might want more white than me tho, you can customize the colors....don't forget to factor in customs charges...but still a good deal if you're a little handy.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you for all the reply. I think I will try the diy kit for the nano for now and see how this goes. If I like it and the corals will do well then maybe I will do the same thing for my display. Or maybe the store fixtures will get cheeper and I will just buy one.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

if you're interested I was thinking of buying a few things from RapidLED and we could go in together to save shipping costs


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

altcharacter said:


> That would be perfect for the 29g and it's the right price also. All you need to do is know how to do some light electrical work and you're ready to go!
> 
> If you need any help with a DIY I could help or i'm sure any of the other guys that have done it would help also.


Thank you very much for the offer.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

altcharacter said:


> if you're interested I was thinking of buying a few things from RapidLED and we could go in together to save shipping costs


Actually I think I will order from aquastyle since is much cheeper


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

What do you guys think about this light, for about $700 with shipping or the 90gallon

http://www.ledaquagrow.com/en-view-cp365.html


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I did a comparable DIY from RapidLED and it came to 535 with tax and shipping. Although this means you'll have to do all the work yourself but it could be a potential savings.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, now I'm really confused what to get. As of right now I think I will order the diy 24 led kit from aquastyle for my 29gallon nano. I'm thinking of getting 8 whites 12 royal blue and 4 purple. Which heat sink would be better 4.7 by 15.8
or 7.1 by 11.9?
As for my 90, I thinking of getting the 108 kit and putting them on 3 heat sinks (7.1"X0.9"X11.9")or the 90 kit on 2 heat sinks (7.1"X0.9"X15.8"), which do you think would be better, I see the 108 comes with better led driver. Would the 108 be too much? Also which whites should I get all 10000k, all 6500k or 50% 10000k and 50% 6500k, or 50% 10000k and 50% 4500k, or 50% 6500k and 50% 4500k I think I have enough, my head is spinning....


----------

